# My gorgeous big Budgett Frog,any idea on sex please?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## femme (Aug 8, 2010)

I have no idea, i dont keep frogs, I just wanted so say i read your other thread and was waiting for pics of him. I think he/she looks great :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

tim and matilda as a couple you shouldn't need advice:whip: just use your imagination...........:blush::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: oh an nice frog......stu & shaz


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I did get your email.
It can be hard to say with Budgett's untill they come into breeding condition. Males throats drop and get darker when they come into breeding condition but when not in breeding condition the males throat can be almost as light as a females and tucks up so it can be hard to tell.
Also not knowing how old or large the frog is... but at a guess it looks like it could be male.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for your reply :flrt: he or she is about 4 and a half inches,they were not sure of age,do they have nuptial pads?As I cant see any?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd be reasonably sure it's a male, they do develop nuptial pads but only when in breeding condition in which case the vocal sac would of dropped anyway.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I rang the shop today and they said he or she is about 18 months old,but they have no idea of the sex or type of Budgett frog


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's just a normal Budgett's (Lepidobatrachus laevis). I'd be quite certain that it's a male.
At 18 months of age you should be thinking about aestivating it this winter.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes I will,I have an enclosure for this,I am gathering as much info on him as I can :2thumb:


----------

